# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met zorgverzekeraars in Nederland >  Ervaringen met zorgverzekeringen van De Friesland Zorgverzekeraar

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Hier vind je ervaringen met de zorgverzekeringen van De Friesland Zorgverzekeraar.


Bezoek de website van De Friesland Zorgverzekeraar


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met De Friesland Zorgverzekeraar.*

----------


## Mathilde-1

Keurig maar niet helemaal eerlijk (of onwetend?) bij de beantwoording van vragen over de gegevens die zij over hun verzekerden ter beschikking stellen aan VECOZO. Verder top: snel en alles wordt betaald.

----------


## Petra717

Soms wat onwetend aan de telefoondiensten... maar dan krijg je met geduld toch je antwoord. Alleen jammer de verschillen tussen noord en zuid Nederland. 

Verder ben ik zeer te spreken over de Friesland. Geen problemen met declareren (hoeft bijna niet) en als het moet, krijg je snel je geld retour.

----------

